# нуждайся hilfe в step7



## c3po (21 März 2008)

Кто может помогать мне кое-что в обращении с Step7 в Москве?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 März 2008)

hello,
you have email.


----------



## marlob (21 März 2008)

c3po schrieb:


> Кто может помогать мне кое-что в обращении с Step7 в Москве?


can you speak english


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

*email*

harikov-n@zelnet.ru

Nicolai


----------



## gravieren (21 März 2008)

Hi



@marlob


> can you speak english


Yes,he can


@c3po


> Кто может помогать мне кое-что в обращении с Step7 в Москве?


 In Englisch --> Who can help me something in the rotation with Step7 in Moscow?

Wo ist Vladi, der kann helfen.


----------



## marlob (21 März 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder heisst es in Englisch (automatisch übersetzt mit google)
Who can help me something that treatment with Step7 in Moscow?
Weil treatment -> Bearbeitung macht irgendwie mehr Sinn als rotation


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (21 März 2008)

SPS-Forum.de ist international. Ich kann zwar grade eben so nur Deutsch, aber ich finds trotzdem Klasse.


----------



## gravieren (21 März 2008)

Hi

Ein "bisschen" Englisch kannst du bestimmt auch  :-D 



Benutzt du hier dieses noch, kannst Weltweit in den Foren "worken". :sc8: 

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## rnovak (21 März 2008)

Hi
For about 1 month I'm staying here in moscow.
If you have questions about Step 7 you can ask me.
A meeting is also possible:
We have an interprator on the plant, where I´m working


----------



## mst (21 März 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ein "bisschen" Englisch kannst du bestimmt auch :-D
> 
> ...


 
oder mit Google:
http://www.google.at/language_tools?hl=de


----------



## vladi (21 März 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> @marlob
> Yes,he can
> @c3po
> ...


Hier ist Vladi,  

das bedeutet eigentlich: "Wer kann mir ein bischen bezüglich der Umgang mit Step7 helfen?"

Vladi


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

привет.
кто может помочь с переводом Step 5, Step 7 на русский.


----------



## vladi (21 März 2008)

Helo,


c3po schrieb:


> привет.
> кто может помочь с переводом Step 5, Step 7 на русский.


а что било потребно переводит? Програма, или другаиа литература?

Влади


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Helo,
> 
> а что било потребно переводит? Програма, или другаиа литература?
> 
> Влади



Süß, da ich in Russisch immer eine Niete war hab ich das mal von Russisch ins Englische und dann vom Englischen ins Deutsche übersetzen lassen (Babel Fish kann Russich nicht ins Deutsche dirket übersetzen  )



> und das der Klopfer notwendigerweise bringt? Programa oder drugaia Literatur?



Immerhin  !


----------



## gravieren (21 März 2008)

Hi

"Erster Kunde".

Abstimmung:   Wollen wir ein Internationales Faorum sein/werden


----------



## vladi (21 März 2008)

*HaHa*

Hi,
@Ralle
du alter Spassvogel  ; ja, mein russisch ist weit weg vom perfekt.

@gravieren: was wird so alles unterstützt?

Vladi


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

Хотелось бы перевести программы , но если невозможно то хотябы литературу.


----------



## vladi (21 März 2008)

*???*

Здраствуите,


c3po schrieb:


> Хотелось бы перевести программы , но если невозможно то хотябы литературу.


программы: ?? а как переводит программы, они что и что в S7 език-может бит нужно переводит програмние коментары? Или что?
А литература : ти попробавал в интернет, в сиеменс страницы? Нормално так литература в русскии език.
Например:

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TM1MzgxAAAA_18652511_HB/STEP7.V53_FirstSteps_r.pdf

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TAxNTUyMwAA_18652056_HB/STEP7V53_Programming_r.pdf

http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic/portal/html_00/techdok_simatic/techdoku_wsp_pcs7_7.htm

Влади

P.S. А ти скажи точна твои проблем, мы не панимаем, что нужно..


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

У меня программы на немецком , а у меня с немецким совсем плохо.


----------



## rumgemeckerer (21 März 2008)

если чё я помогу
а чё за программы? Степ7 имееш в виду?


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

Я звонил в Siemens у них есть руссификатор для Step 5 , но я туда только через месяц поподу.


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

Step5     Step7


----------



## rumgemeckerer (21 März 2008)

ты имееш в виду Hmi ?
для показа на экране?


----------



## c3po (21 März 2008)

Я имею ввиду програмный интерфейс.


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Ralle
> du alter Spassvogel  ; ja, mein russisch ist weit weg vom perfekt.
> Vladi



Ne, ne, so war das nicht gemeint, ich meine die Übersetzungsmaschine, die haut so ulkige Sachen raus, vor allem, wenn man mehrere "Stufen" hat  .

PS: Ich kann schon alleine wegen des Tastaturlayouts verzweifeln, da finde ich eh nichts.


----------



## rumgemeckerer (21 März 2008)

чёт нифига я не пойму.
У тебя написаная программа в Step7, и ты хочиш её перевести? (здесь имеются в виду коментары)
Или ты хочиш Step7 на русском?


----------



## manas (21 März 2008)

*Rus*

как я понял, ему нужен S7 на русском. Под программным интерфейсом они подразумевают там часто die Prammierumgebung. Ты можешь внятно (без высоких материй ) обяснить что ты имеешь и какова твоя задача?


----------



## Nico99 (21 März 2008)

Offentsichtlich sucht er Step7 IDE (Programmierumgebung) als solches in russischer Sprache...

Vielleicht kannst Du auch hier schauen: http://plc.net.ru/

попробуй здесь: http://plc.net.ru/


----------



## Kieler (22 März 2008)

*kyrillische Alphabet ??*

Wie hackt Ihr eigentlich den kyrillischen Text ein ??

... aber eigentlich habe ich schon mit dem lesen Probleme


Kieler


----------



## vladi (22 März 2008)

*Alphabet*

Hi,
in Windows ein zusätzliches, z.B. russisch, Tastaturlayout hinzufügen(Einstellungen, Region und Sprachoptionen, Tastatur...). Dann kann man umschalten zwischen Sprachen..

Vladi


----------



## ANo (22 März 2008)

c3po schrieb:


> Я имею ввиду програмный интерфейс.


 
Програмный интерфейс мы тебе наверняка сможем перевести, но я думаю что без опыта в обращении со Step5/7 это тебе не особо поможет. 
Если хочешь, можем поговорить по телефону. Составь себе список вопросов, инсталируй степ7 на неметском. Я могу тебе весь интерфейс растолковать.

Публицируй здесь свой Тел. и напиши когда позвонить.

Пока!
Алекс


----------



## Nico99 (22 März 2008)

Ich mache es über http://www.translit.ru/

Über Windows fehlt mir immer Übersicht darüber, wo welche Buchstabe auf der tastatur liegt (anderes Layout).


----------



## c3po (24 März 2008)

Step5/7 у меня уже установлены на немецком с лицензией как положено 
тел_ 89165014213.
Могу я использовать разьём Step5 для Logo Soft! Comfort V5?


----------



## rumgemeckerer (24 März 2008)

Не для ЛОГО тебе надо толко ЛОГО программу, но она не дорогая


----------



## ANo (24 März 2008)

c3po schrieb:


> Step5/7 у меня уже установлены на немецком с лицензией как положено
> тел_ 89165014213.


 
Когда тебе позвонить? Со скольки до скольки?(по московскому)


----------



## c3po (25 März 2008)

В любое время с 8 00 до 18 00


----------



## Alex (26 März 2008)

c3po schrieb:


> Кто может помогать мне кое-что в обращении с Step7 в Москве?


Hallo Nikolai, sto tebja imenno interesuet?


----------



## ensomat (27 März 2008)

*Привет c3po!
Какие у тебя проблемы? Пиши чем могу поможем!*


----------



## c3po (31 März 2008)

Клаус wie ist gefahren(gekommen)? Es ist zu Besuch gut, und des Hauses ist es besser


----------



## c3po (31 März 2008)

Мне для работы нужны флеш-карты на Step5 Eeprom 6es5 375-0lc31 16kb И 32КВ, где я могу их купить , желательно в москве.


----------



## c3po (31 März 2008)

Есть ли у кого нибудь документация на Step5 и Step7 на русском языке?


----------



## c3po (31 März 2008)

Еще хотел спросить существует ли руссофикатор на Step 7?


----------

